# If I were to change my budget?



## Robson3022 (6 Oct 2012)

Was planning on spending £1000 on a cyclocross and the options are huge!!

However have been thinking about it a bit and what could I get for £500? 

Brand new I can't find a lot, in fact it's the same story with second hand! Ever the boardman which I could get for £899-£70 with the current offer people are still asking £700 for second hand.


Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## mcshroom (6 Oct 2012)

Revolution Cross '12 from EBC - http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/revolution-cross-12?bct=browse/bicycles/cyclocross-bikes

Comes in £50 under budget


----------



## Robson3022 (6 Oct 2012)

Do we know if these are any good?


----------



## mcshroom (6 Oct 2012)

No experience of the bike, but I have most of those components on my tourer and they all work well enough, though they are all low end shimano wise.

EBC have a reputation for being able to build a decent bike.


----------



## black'n'yellow (6 Oct 2012)

Robson3022 said:


> Was planning on spending £1000 on a cyclocross and the options are huge!!
> 
> However have been thinking about it a bit and what could I get for £500?
> 
> ...


 
is this for commuting - or actually for cyclocross..??


----------



## mcshroom (6 Oct 2012)

I was coming back to say that bny. It's probably a bit heavy for a CX, and current CX bikes are going over to disk brakes, but for commuting it would probably be fine.


----------



## Robson3022 (6 Oct 2012)

It's for commuting initially but my football career is coming to an end at the tender age of 25. So was looking in the next year to possibly start competing a bit. Wouldn't want to buy a bike and have to upgrade I six months.


----------



## VamP (7 Oct 2012)

Robson3022 said:


> It's for commuting initially but my football career is coming to an end at the tender age of 25. So was looking in the next year to possibly start competing a bit. Wouldn't want to buy a bike and have to upgrade I six months.


 
Oh the urge to upgrade will be strong regardless of what you get initially


----------



## xxmimixx (9 Oct 2012)

how about this


----------



## Robson3022 (9 Oct 2012)

Thanks, Looks pretty good for the price. May have to extend my options?


----------

